# JL 13TW5-3 Already out?



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Is it out already? Looks like some guy on the corvette forums has already gotten his hands on one and gave a first impression on it: http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=1968499. 

But damn, look at that price tag. $550  . Freakin JL.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Me like.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Interesting. he's local to me so I wonder which shop got them first...


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

i just saw this too. i'm dying to find out how that one sounds in that enclosure when compared to my prowedge dual 10W6V2 box from JL.

or wondering if i'd need 2 x 12TW5-3's in a single sealed enclosure to do similar sound characteristics...


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

so has anyone gotten their hands on one of these ? noticed that JL no longer lists the 12" version....discontinued before release (don't know why)...


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

2 of my local Shops have them. 1 Keeps them in-stock on the floor, the other only special orders them. The shop closest to me (10 mins away) is doing an install right now with 2 13tw5's DownFiring under the backseat of an '08 Silverado Crew Cab. Install should be done by the end of this week early next week. 

They are using JL C5 Comps. the whole way around with E-Series Amps & Kenwood Double Din (not sure what model).


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'd really like to see a test on these. They look promising. With the JL name on them they are sure to sell like crazy if they sound even somewhat decent.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

2 in each door


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

The 12 shows "3rd quarter" on the website.

The 13 doesn't sound bad. VERY thin; output along the lines of a 12W3.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

St. Dark said:


> The 12 shows "3rd quarter" on the website.
> 
> The 13 doesn't sound bad. VERY thin; output along the lines of a 12W3.


Why do a 12 and a 13? They are so close it will barely make a difference to the consumer. Why not do an 11 and a 13?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Why do a 12 and a 13? They are so close it will barely make a difference to the consumer. Why not do an 11 and a 13?


That's nothing new... they've been doing 12's and 13's for a while now with great success!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

ive been waiting for this sub since i heard that they were developing it... this would make smaller installs so much easier, and since i am going ot be going with a small car, this could be great


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Why do a 12 and a 13? They are so close it will barely make a difference to the consumer. Why not do an 11 and a 13?


*L* Yeah, I see your point.

On some of the lines, the surface area (Sd) and the excursion (x-max) can lead to a good 50% or more in total displacement. I think it's on the W3, that it is like 80%.
On others, not so much. 


Oh, and it's a 13.*5*, not a mere 13"!
(sorry, had to add that!)


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Out with the CA18's in the with the 10" midbass!!!!


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, so I got to hear the 2 13's in the Silverado today and WOW...they totally blew me away. They can dig just as low as a conventional subwoofer. The installer demo'd it with an IASCA CD on a Bass track and these puppies were digging deep into the 20's and sounding as clean / clear / tight as can be. They had 1 JL A1800 powering both of them. 

To me, they have the tightness and accuracy of a REALLY good 10 or 12 but can go as low as a 15 with ease.


----------



## jlrulz (May 20, 2008)

I just put 2 of these in my crew cab chevrolet a couple of weeks ago. I built a custom sealed enclosure wrapped in vinyl and with the raised JL logo behind my rear seats. I am pushing them with just a JL AUDIO 500/1V2 and let me tell you that it actually rocks. I contacted JL bfore doing the install and they said the 500/1V2 was plenty of power. I had 4 of the entry level 10w1v2s in it before running off the same amp and the new subs put out twice the bass with absolutely zero distortion. These subs are bad ass.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

St. Dark said:


> The 12 shows "3rd quarter" on the website.
> 
> The 13 doesn't sound bad. VERY thin; output along the lines of a 12W3.


Thin as in they sound thin, or are you referring to thin as in the physical dimensions?


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

jlrulz said:


> I just put 2 of these in my crew cab chevrolet a couple of weeks ago. I built a custom sealed enclosure wrapped in vinyl and with the raised JL logo behind my rear seats. I am pushing them with just a JL AUDIO 500/1V2 and let me tell you that it actually rocks. I contacted JL bfore doing the install and they said the 500/1V2 was plenty of power. I had 4 of the entry level 10w1v2s in it before running off the same amp and the new subs put out twice the bass with absolutely zero distortion. These subs are bad ass.


any more news on your setup ?
i'm still contemplating dropping my dual 10W6v2 Prowedge for a single 13TW5-3 enclosure....to save some weight. powered by an LRx5.1K (~700 RMS @ 4 ohms).


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry to bump up an old threat, but i was wondering if anyone else is running one of these subs...


----------



## scottyb22 (Oct 27, 2008)

i have one of these subs in my truck downfiring and they are really loud. i had two 13.5 jl audio w1 and when i get two of these 13tw5 i will guarntee that they will hit as hard as two 12w6v2


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Those are a great niche' product. I'd love to play around with a couple of them in my wife's car  without her knowledge of course.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Now if they would only come out with an 8TW5 I'd be all over that.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

curious why JL hasn't made any thinline subwoofer systems yet ?

i see they have a stealthbox that uses them for the 3 series, but no standard subwoofer enclosures....


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

If I had to guess I'd say that it has something to do with the practical applications of the sub. Most people buy the thin line subwoofers because they need to get them into small places. Most people would opt to buy a different type of woofer if they really planned on just sticking it in the trunk. Does that make any sense?


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> If I had to guess I'd say that it has something to do with the practical applications of the sub. Most people buy the thin line subwoofers because they need to get them into small places. Most people would opt to buy a different type of woofer if they really planned on just sticking it in the trunk. Does that make any sense?


it makes perfect sense except there are a lot of ppl that are not like most ppl...hope that makes sense....

if JL could just design a prowedge with one or 2 of these, it would be smaller and lighter than an equivalent W6 prowedge. therefore you save more space and the enclosure is lighter too. these are enhancements i'd pay more money for....


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Then just have an enclosure made. It's not anything your local JL dealer can't handle.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

my point was why isn't JL making enclosures with this driver ?

i can make an enclosure myself if i wanted out of cf or mdf, no problem.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Well, to me, this driver is geared towards a more custom install. If you can fit a prefab w6 enclosure, go with that first.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

MIAaron said:


> Well, to me, this driver is geared towards a more custom install. If you can fit a prefab w6 enclosure, go with that first.


i can, i have the dual 10w6v2 prowedge from JL....and it's small for what it is.

but a single 13tw5 in the right enclosure would give me more trunk space and be lighter, saving more than 30 lbs....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Let me know if you're looking for one. I have a couple I'm selling. I decided to scale back a bit so I could get my spare back in the car. The subs sound great though. If I don't sell them before next Monday I think I'll keep them and use them in my wife's Jeep or possibly do a HT setup with them.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

zero7404 said:


> i can, i have the dual 10w6v2 prowedge from JL....and it's small for what it is.
> 
> but a single 13tw5 in the right enclosure would give me more trunk space and be lighter, saving more than 30 lbs....


Because it's a niche driver. A regular driver is better if you can fit it. I can see them using it in a prowedge truck box or stealthbox, but the majority of users are going to require a custom enclosure.

Sure you can save 30lbs, but make no mistake, the dual 10w6v2 prowedge has significantly more output. If you're going to compare weight, compare output as well. I haven't compared them directly, but from my experience with the 13tw5 and a 12w6v2, I'm guessing a 10w6v2 will edge out the 13tw5 as well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Actually a 13TW5 will move more air than the 10W6v2...but just barely. But the big difference is in the sound. I think the 13TW5 sounds noticeably cleaner since it has to move a lot less for a given volume level.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

"Compared to a JL Audio 12w3v3 in a sealed enclosure, it played slightly louder at the same volume level."

REALLY?? A 3 ohm sub played slightly louder than a 4 ohm sub? WHO WOULDA THOUGHT??? 

:rolleyes2:


----------

